
25 Visionaries Who Created Empires From Virtually Nothing  - procyon
http://www.businesspundit.com/25-visionaries-who-created-empires-from-virtually-nothing/
======
byrneseyeview
"Michael Milken was perhaps the first “corporate raider” in history. "

Milken was not a corporate raider. He financed raiders, but never raided
companies himself. This article is riddled with errors.

"Milken’s insight led him to buy junk bonds when they were cheap, knowing full
well that the government would bail out these large corporations and allow him
to reap huge profits when they did."

Actually, he used studies dating decades to demonstrate that high-yield bonds
outperformed other investments. Bailouts were a pretty minor part of this.

------
byrneseyeview
Steve Forbes?

From Wikipedia:

"Malcolm Stevenson "Steve" Forbes Jr. (born July 18, 1947), is the son of
Malcolm Forbes..."

"Malcolm Stevenson Forbes (August 19, 1919 – February 24, 1990) was publisher
of Forbes magazine, founded by his father B.C. Forbes..."

"Bertie Charles Forbes (May 14, 1880 – May 6, 1954) was a Scottish financial
journalist and author who founded Forbes Magazine."

So virtually nothing means being the third generation in your family to run
the magazine?

------
Hates_
That list went downhill fast after 15.

